# safety glasses fog up



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

my safety glasses always fog up when i am wearing a dust mask, this is really annoying and dangerous when sawing. i've tried different glasses but they all seem to do it, I use regular dust masks with the little metal strip on top. anyone else have this problem and how do you fix it.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I think the 'seal' from that little metal strip is next to useless and will always allow (and even direct) your exhaled breath inside your goggles. I think the real answer is to get one of those proper dust masks with the strap that goes around your head to provide a positive seal.


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

Masks with the little plastic exhaust on the front cut down on the fogging quite a bit but doesnt iliminate it completely.When I put the glasses on I can generally get about 2 or 3 cuts in before the glasses start to fog.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I use dust-be-gone and don't have the problem.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Dust b gone


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have just gone to wearing my respirator. It has a tight fit and my glasses don't fog.


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

Rain-x makes anti fog product for windshields
I've had good luck with it on my welding helmet


----------



## Rev_John (Oct 3, 2007)

i have used dryer softening sheets. The kind that you toss in the drier to soften and anti-cling.


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

Another option is the Resp-o-rator. They are pretty comfortable, provide really good protection, and absolutely eliminate fogging.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Dust B Gone. Works like a charm. Just hand wash and let air dry when dusty.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

You can try a trick that many scuba divers use.

A drop of children's tear-free shampoo (the yellow kind) on each side of each lense. Rub it around with your finger, then dip the glasses in a bowl of clean water (don't rinse under the faucet, it will remove too much of the shampoo.) Let them air dry. You should be good for a couple days or weeks, depending on how much you use them.

Use a clean dryer sheet to clean off the dust.

Works great and is a relatively easy to find and inexpensive solution.

Cheers!


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Use the molded masks with the exhaust valve.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks for all the suggestions i am going to try them next week if possible. i have respirator i wear when spraying but it gets hot, maybe those dust masks with valve. the ones i have are useless they let a lot of dust in around the nose, cedar dust chokes me up!


----------



## CyBorge (Sep 15, 2009)

On those cheap paper masks, I have found that the fogging problem can sometimes be lessened by simply pinching the metal strip (while the mask is on) so that it bends a little tighter over your nose.


----------



## EzJack (Sep 20, 2009)

I concur hootr, rain-x works on glasses also.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I like a face shield better than glasses. It protects a larger area, doesn't fog, and you can wear regular glasses (in my case reading glasses) under it.


----------

